# Dual Barts GPU - what do you think guys?



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

PowerColor is promising to show off a custom graphics card featuring two Barts GPUs on a single PCB in next month's Computex. What do you think guys about it? Please pour in your comments.

*PIX HERE:-*

*www.insidehw.com/images/stories/news/products/PowerColor/dualbarts_1.jpg

*LINK HERE:-*

InsideHW - PowerColor dual-Barts card gets pictured


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

From the specs it's clear it will use 2x HD6870 under the hood - so it will as powerful as 2x HD6870 in CF - at the end everything will depend upon the pricing anyway.


----------



## saswat23 (May 11, 2011)

So, most probably one can get X-FireX performance on a single GPU.


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

With quite a bit higher power consumption I guess.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2011)

hmmm....power consumption would be the problem
and the card seems too long....
lets just wait for some test results and pricing too


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2011)

I think it is a much awaiting product...I was expecting it a bit earlier. What I believe is that a company should have 2 dual GPU products....one for the real enthusiastic level and another for higher mainstream level, same like HD 4870 X2 and HD 4850 X2.
BART architecture has been proven again and again and I think this dual GPU card won't be disappointing. Obviously power consumption will be high but not as high as the other Gual GPU cards in market. BART itself is a low power consumption design.
I think it will beat the today's best single GPU card GTX 580 by a good margin and still will be within our range. It also enables the user with single PCI Express X16 slot to add significant performance boost.


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

^^Price should be around $450 or 25K in INR. Forget 560, it will beat a single GTX 580 or even a 5970 with ease. Only problem might be the length, but that's something you have to bear with a dual-GPU product.


----------



## vickybat (May 11, 2011)

^^ Pricing will be higher than 2 6870 cf.


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

Sure. Currently a 6870 is going below $200 in international market. So $450 seems the minimum for me.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2011)

what about temps ? what type of cooling method they will use ? water block/air - if air cooling is it 2 or 3 fans ? I'm interested to see how they manage to keep the card cool.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

temperature, overclocking potential & noise. oh price too will play an important role.


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

So PowerColor has already released the card and Club3D has also joined the bandwagon:

Club 3D Also Releases Radeon HD 6870 X2 | Hardware Secrets

Price of $469 is somewhat on the higher side. Don't know how they are going to sell this.


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> So, most probably one can get X-FireX performance on a single GPU.



Nopes, that is dual GPUs. It is a good way to go XfireX using one card. Should be dual slot. Like the 4870X2.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

That card is huge, better to get 2x6870s as that card will not fit most mid towers without removing hdd cages.


----------



## Skud (Jun 26, 2011)

You thinking about your cabby 

The length is more or less equal to 6990. So some manipulation may be needed in a few cases.


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> You thinking about your cabby
> 
> The length is more or less equal to 6990. So some manipulation may be needed in a few cases.


Yes, it haunts me :sniff:

So I had taken up the task of warning everyone about it, community service.


----------



## Skud (Jun 27, 2011)

"LOL"


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

It came out a bit too late?


----------



## rchi84 (Jun 27, 2011)

well, it fits nicely into the huge gap between a 6970 and a 6990. But a 6950x2 would have been a better product, but which would have killed the 6990 sales, so AMD had no other option, tbh.


----------



## Skud (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually, its got nothing to do with AMD. Its not an official AMD card, its being manufactured and released by board partners. PowerColor will also bring out a 6970 X2. Check here:-

Powercolor shows its HD 6970 X2 card


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> Actually, its got nothing to do with AMD. Its not an official AMD card, its being manufactured and released by board partners. PowerColor will also bring out a 6970 X2. Check here:-
> 
> Powercolor shows its *HD 6970 X2* card


Like asus Mars, weird though, 6990 isn't crippled in any way, why would they even do that.


----------

